# لكل فعل رد فعل



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2012)

لكل فعل رد فعل ..

لو ضربتنى بالقلم هضربك قلمين 

لو غلطت فيا بكلمه هغلط فيك بـ 10 كلمات


يبقى مين الغلطان ؟ انا ولا انت ؟

( الكلام السابق على سبيل المثال فقط)


يبقى ماينفعش تستفزنى وتغلط فيا .. ولما أثور و أرد عليك بكل غضب وعتاب .. تطلعنى انا الغلطان والوحش !

ولا ايه ؟

الموضوع كله فى فكره ان اى انسان عادى ليه طاقه احتمال 

ممكن كلمه ممكن اتنين ممكن عشره 

ازاى نلوم رد الفعل ؟ اذا كان الفعل أشنع من رد الفعل ؟؟!!

ازاى كرامتى تتهان ويكون رد فعلى طبيعى ؟ 

و ازاى انت تغلط فى كرامتى ولما ارد عليك تطلعنى انا الغلطان ؟

مش عارف اوضحها ازاى

بس أعتقد انها كدة وصلت ​


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

واما بعد ؟​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> واما بعد ؟​



بعتلك الرابط على البروفايل​


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2012)

> يبقى ماينفعش تستفزنى وتغلط فيا .. ولما أثور و أرد عليك بكل غضب وعتاب ..
> تطلعنى انا الغلطان والوحش !


ولو انى معرفض تفاصيل كتابتك للموضوع
لكن بشكل عام
رأيى مختلف
لو كلب عضك مينفعش تجرى وراه وتعضه
كل انسان مسئول عن انفعالاته
انت الوحيد اللى ليك سلطان على ردود افعالك ...لو غلطت محدش مسئول عن غلطك غيرك ...التانى هيتحاسب على غلطه الشخصى وعلى محاولة استفزازك ...لكن مش هيتحمل مسئولية رد فعلك لان دى مسئوليتك انت


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> لو كلب عضك مينفعش تجرى وراه وتعضه


 
*يخربيت تشبيهاتك :t33:*​


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يخربيت تشبيهاتك :t33:*​


بس للأمانة دى مش اختراعى دى حكمة قريتها فى مقال او كتاب مش فاكر


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> بس للأمانة دى مش اختراعى دى حكمة قريتها فى مقال او كتاب مش فاكر


* مش هتفرق كتير :love34:*
*بس الفكرة كلها أن في حد هيجري *

*وال بنتمناه ان الكلب ميهبش الرقبة :t33:*​


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

بتعرف سمعت قصة عن ضفدع

مرة في ضفدع ، قرر العلماء عمل تجربة معه لمعرفة تأثير قطع الرجلين عليه , ‏قاموا بقطع الرجل الأولى له ، وعملوا محفّز ، فحرّك حالو ، ومن ثم قطعوا رجله ‏الثانية ، وتحرّك ولكن بصعوبة ، وهكذا حتى وصلو لقطع الرجل الرابعة ، فعندما حفّزوه للحركة لم يتحرك مطلقاً ، فكان الإستنتاج:
‏
*نستنتج أنه عند قطع أرجل الضفدع يفقد حاسة السمع ‏*

هكذا حالنا في الحوارات ، نصل في الشخص لقمّة الإستفزاز ، وعندما يُستفز نستنتج أن الشخص: وحش ، ومش ‏محترم حالو ‏ وأننا قمّة المحبة والإنسانية ‏
‏
‏

من له أُذنان للسمع فليسمع ‏


----------



## بنوتة مارجرجس (17 فبراير 2012)

عنوان الموضوع لفت نظري

وفي ناس كتير اوي بتتصرف زي ماذكرت في الموضوع انها بتاخد حقها ويمكن اضعافه كمان

بس انا عن نفسي عكس المبدأ ده مينفعش ان حد يغلط فيا اردله الغلط لا اوقات السكوت بيكون اقوي بكتير من اي رد ممكن يتقال وقتها

وبتكون انت الصح وانت اللي خارج كسبان مش خسران ولا جبان زي ما الناس بتعتقد

بالعكس ده القوي هو اللي يضبط نفسه وانفعالاته كان في عظة لابونا داود لمعي عن ضبط النفس

كان بيقول فيها ان مينفعش اغلط واقول ماهو اللي استفزني لالالا ماينفعش هو مهما يستفزك لازم يكون عندك ضبط نفس علي انفعالاتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*ااه وصلت ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

> بس أعتقد انها كدة وصلت



اممممممممممممممممممم
تمام يا ريس وصلت


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

*هى مكنتش وصلت لولا الرابط اللى على بروفيل توين
لما شوفته ، وصلت 
بس برضه فين المشكله ؟
*


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هى مكنتش وصلت لولا الرابط اللى على بروفيل توين
> لما شوفته ، وصلت
> بس برضه فين المشكله ؟
> *


هههههههههههههه المشكله في الرقبه الطويله ولا القصيرة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


بس يا مارو موضوعك واضح للكل انه يخص هابي جيرل
وكلامك للموضوع دا  ملوش علاقه 
ولا بفعلنا تجاه هابي ولا برد فعلها تجاهنا


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هى مكنتش وصلت لولا الرابط اللى على بروفيل توين*
> *لما شوفته ، وصلت *
> *بس برضه فين المشكله ؟*


*برده توين ..... :vava:... سيرتي بقت زي الطبل :smile02*
*الله يكرم توين ده بشغل ... بدل قاعدة البيت ال قلبت المنتدي كله *
*أدعولي اشتغل واسيبلكم المنتدي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههههه المشكله في الرقبه الطويله ولا القصيرة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...





Twin قال:


> *برده توين ..... :vava:... سيرتي بقت زي الطبل :smile02*
> *الله يكرم توين ده بشغل ... بدل قاعدة البيت ال قلبت المنتدي كله *
> *أدعولي اشتغل واسيبلكم المنتدي*​




*هههههههههههه
برضه محدش رد عليا فين المشكله ؟*


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *برضه محدش رد عليا فين المشكله ؟*


*يا عم أنا مالي .... أنا عن نفسي شايف ومش شايف ومش عارف فين البروبلم :smile02*

*المشكلة كانت في الطرح ... وموجة الهزار ال فتحت ع البت *
*ثانياً أنا شايفها فعلاً كانت بتسأل بس ... والسؤال محرمش*
*ثالثاً هي جديدة ومتعرفناش ... وبصراحة الحوار كان اوفر ع البت*
*ورابعاً رد فعل البنت بعد هذا الوابل من الضحك والهزار علي موضوعها ... أعتقد أنه كان طبيعي ... أنها فعلاً اتخنقت *
*علي فكرة انا مقرتش غير حوالي 7 صفحات وبس *

*ادي المشكلة من وجهة نظري*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يا عم أنا مالي .... أنا عن نفسي شايف ومش شايف ومش عارف فين البروبلم :smile02*
> 
> *المشكلة كانت في الطرح ... وموجة الهزار ال فتحت ع البت *
> *ثانياً أنا شايفها فعلاً كانت بتسأل بس ... والسؤال محرمش*
> ...




*يبقى نستنى مارو يوضحلنا وجهة نظره 
فى الموضوع والمشكله 
والناس اللى نزلت من نظره *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*عااادى يا مووون هو مارسلينوو بس حب ينتقد اللى حصل واللى هو شافه غلط من وجهة نظره بس هو محبش يتكلم بصوره مباشره ولو انها مش عادته *


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يا عم أنا مالي .... أنا عن نفسي شايف ومش شايف ومش عارف فين البروبلم :smile02*
> 
> *المشكلة كانت في الطرح ... وموجة الهزار ال فتحت ع البت *
> *ثانياً أنا شايفها فعلاً كانت بتسأل بس ... والسؤال محرمش*
> ...



لازم تقرا 26 صفحه مينفعش 7 صفحات يا امير 
الموضوعيه والحياديه تتطلب كده


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

علي فكره البنوته موجوده من 11/2011
يعني مش جديده واعتقد انها متابعه للاغليبه منا
وعرفت اسلوب وطبع المنتدي نقدر نقول بنسبه مش وحشه

كلنا ردينا بمحبه رغم اسلوبها وشتميتها ووصفها لينا


غير كدا انها راحت عملت موضوع جديد علي نفس النمط
يعني هي دخله للتسليه مش للسؤال العادي

ولو سؤال برده احنا ردينا وباحترام وحب


كن الهزار بقي قلب في الموضوع
فدا كان من عضو لعضو 
يعني مش موجه ليها خالص

المشكله انه جه في موضوعها بس
ودا مش غلط
لان محدش فينا خرج عن اسلوب الاحترام واللباقه
رغم غلطها

يارب الفكره تكون وصلت


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يبقى نستنى مارو يوضحلنا وجهة نظره *
> *فى الموضوع والمشكله *
> *والناس اللى نزلت من نظره *


 
*مينا أعتقد انها مش مستهله يعني *
*انت مش شايف ان الحوار كان عامل مشكلة للبنت ال طرحته يعني *
*شايف ان الموضوع كان عادي ؟*
*وسيبك بقي من حوار الناس ال سقطت من نظره والا مسقتطش .... ديه رسالة موجه ليا كشخص وعلي البروفايل بتاعي ... فملهاش لزمة حواري مع مرسلينوا يخش في الحوار *​


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> لازم تقرا 26 صفحه مينفعش 7 صفحات يا امير
> الموضوعيه والحياديه تتطلب كده


* أنا مش قاضي علشان أحكم في الموضوع*
*الموضوع من اوله لأخره مش يخصني ... أنا قجرت الموقف تجاه السائلة بس*
*واكيد مادم هي خرجت عن اللائق يبقي هي انفجرت ومقدرتش تستحمل ال دار في الموضوع *
*واعتقد أننا لازم نقدر ده ... مش أكتر *
*ودية فكرة الموضوع بتاع مرسلينو*
*يعني لما شفتوا البنت بتخرج عن اللائق ودخلت دونا نبهت وانهت الموضوع وقالتلكوا هشوا *
*كما المفروض نتفهم الموقف وبس*​


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> علي فكره البنوته موجوده من 11/2011
> يعني مش جديده واعتقد انها متابعه للاغليبه منا
> وعرفت اسلوب وطبع المنتدي نقدر نقول بنسبه مش وحشه
> 
> ...



*اكيد انا فاهم ... بس هي مش فاهمة أكيد *
*ومش فاهمة أن حظها الأسود قلب موضوعها الغريب ده لمعركة بسبب الهزار*​


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> كلنا ردينا بمحبه رغم اسلوبها وشتميتها ووصفها لينا
> 
> ولو سؤال برده احنا ردينا وباحترام وحب
> 
> ...






> الموضوعيه والحياديه تتطلب كده



ونستنتج أن الضفدع عند تقطيع أرجله يفقد حاسة السمع ‏


لنفرض أن البنت مش عارفة أسلوبكم في المنتدى والذي يميل للمزح ، ولكنها أوضحت أن تتوقفوا عن الإستهزاء ‏، أنتم استمررتم بالرغم من معرفتكم أن ما تفعلوه قد أزعج الزميلة ، حتى ست الكل دونا طلبت منكم أكثر من مرة أن تتوقفوا ، ولكن يبدو أنه أعجبكم استفزاز الزميلة ، لتروا من ‏خلال ردة فعلها كم أنكم إنسانيين ومحبيين . ‏...فماذا تتوقعوا ردة فعلها؟



طبعاً البنت وحشة ومش محترمة وشتمت ، وإحنا تعاملنا معها بمحبة وإنسانية وإخوّة ‏

ونعود لذات الاستنتاج: الضفدع يفقد حاسة السمع عند تقطيع أرجله الأربعة ‏


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وسيبك بقي من حوار الناس ال سقطت من نظره والا مسقتطش .... ديه رسالة موجه ليا كشخص وعلي البروفايل بتاعي ... فملهاش لزمة حواري مع مرسلينوا يخش في الحوار *[/CENTER]



*عذرااا مستر تووون ld:مارسلينوو عامل موضوع ع العام مش حوار بروفايل بينكوا او رسايل ع الخاص
لو هو قاصدك لوحدك بالكلام والعتاب والانتقاد هنقدم اعتذارنا ليكوا فورااا ونقفل الموضوع وكملوا الكلام ع الخاص
ايه رأيك ؟؟*


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

بصوا يا جماعه الموضوع مش مستاهل
في حته رقبه هنعمل عليها مشكله
كل واحد مقتنع بالي بيعمله ومقتنع بنيته
وواثق في شخصيته وارائه وهذا يكفي
لو اخدنا علي كل شخص مش عاجبه موقف او رد بنعمله 
مش هنعرف نتعامل ولا في نت ولا في غير نت
نيفين لوسمحه اخرجي  وانت يا مينا ارجوك
وكفايه لحد كده
هنلاحق علي مشاكل الدنيا ولا النت


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

*دونا .... اول حاجة صدقيني الغربة مش غيرتي ههههههههه*​ 


Dona Nabil قال:


> *عذرااا مستر تووون ld:مارسلينوو عامل موضوع ع العام مش حوار بروفايل بينكوا او رسايل ع الخاص*
> *لو هو قاصدك لوحدك بالكلام والعتاب والانتقاد هنقدم اعتذارنا ليكوا فورااا ونقفل الموضوع وكملوا الكلام ع الخاص*
> *ايه رأيك ؟؟*


* علي فكرة أنا مليش في الموضوع*
*مرسلينوا جه وفهمني سبب موضوعه ده ... أن لكل فعل رد فعل *
*وديه وجهة نظره عن ما حدث في موضوع الرقاب ده :smile02*
*وانتي لو تلحظي انا كنت هنا بهزر وبس*
*أما موضوع البروفايل ... فده ع البروفايل .... أنتوا هنا ليكوا هذا الموضوع وبس ... صح*
*كلام البروفايل متعرضش لأشخاص بالأسم ولا اي شئ موجه*
*كل الفكرة انه قال كلام ممكن يكون بأنفعال .... وعامة تقدروا تكملوا الموضوع معاه*
*مش معايا *

*وأنا ولا محتاج أعتذار بسبب أثبات أو غيره يا دون *

*أنا كل الفكرة .......... أنه وكالعادة بيزج بأسمي قبل انتخابات الرئاسة ... علشان تشويه الصورة :t26:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*الغريبه بجد ان محدش اخد باله من درس المحبه اللى اديته سبارووو للاخ صاحب الموضوع سورى صاحبة الموضوع 
رغم الشتيمه اللى اتوجهتلها الا انها قابلت الشتيمه بجد بكل محبه 
بتعلم كتيير من محبتك يا سبارووو *


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مينا أعتقد انها مش مستهله يعني *
> *انت مش شايف ان الحوار كان عامل مشكلة للبنت ال طرحته يعني *
> *شايف ان الموضوع كان عادي ؟*
> *وسيبك بقي من حوار الناس ال سقطت من نظره والا مسقتطش .... ديه رسالة موجه ليا كشخص وعلي البروفايل بتاعي ... فملهاش لزمة حواري مع مرسلينوا يخش في الحوار *​


*السوال اصلا غريب رقبة أيه ورجل ايه وحواجب ايه ؟ !
واحنا كنا بنهزر واى حد شاف اننا كنا بنستهزء العيب فيه مش فينا
بدليل لما قالت اننا بنستهزىء بيها كلنا ردينا عليها وقولنا 
احنا بنهزر ومش بنستهزء 
اما موضوع الناس اللى سقطت من نظره او مسقطتش
عادى يعنى
مارسيلينو بنى ادام زيه زي غيره
هو مش ربنا عشان نعمله حساب اننا نزلنا من نظره ولا لا
بس يعرف الناس اللى سقطت من نظره 
عشان لما يكون فى معرفه العلاقه تبقى ع نور
-------
لكن التبطين اللى منتشر دلوقتى انا مش حابه
ولما حد ينزل موضوع لانتقاد شىء ينزله بصوره مباشره
عشان اصحاب النفوس الضعيفه اللى زيي ميخشوش يتنططو
على المنتدى والاداره *


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> بصوا يا جماعه الموضوع مش مستاهل
> في حته رقبه هنعمل عليها مشكله
> كل واحد مقتنع بالي بيعمله ومقتنع بنيته
> وواثق في شخصيته وارائه وهذا يكفي
> ...




عندك حق الموضوع فعلا مش يستاهل 
كل واحد مقتنع بفكره وبس


اوك انا هاخرج خالص من الموضوع


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

*علي فكرة .... أنا لو كنت معاكوا امبارح ... كنت أحتفلت برده *
*هو بصراحة أنا فطست من الضحك في اول سبع صفحات :smile02*

*خصوصاً العضو ال قال .... الراجل ابو رقبه طويله ده يبقي راجل قفا*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *دونا .... اول حاجة صدقيني الغربة مش غيرتي ههههههههه*​
> 
> * علي فكرة أنا مليش في الموضوع*
> *مرسلينوا جه وفهمني سبب موضوعه ده ... أن لكل فعل رد فعل *
> ...



*ههههههههههه بصراحه الغربه غيرتك ونص وابتدينا نقلق عليك:smile02
يعنى ينفع هو يكون قاصده موقف معين وشاور للكل عليه والصغير والكبير فهم قصده 
ونرد احنا نتكلم عن حاجه تانيه
طيب ازاااى!!
خلاص يبقى اسكت احسنلك :nunu0000:*


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

*هو الموضوع قلب دراما فعلاً ..... علي فكرة أنا برئ يا جدعاااااااااااااااان *
*هو في اكيد طرف تالت بيلعب بينا :smile02*

*اهم حاجة محدش يزعل مني يا بشر *​


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *علي فكرة .... أنا لو كنت معاكوا امبارح ... كنت أحتفلت برده *
> *هو بصراحة أنا فطست من الضحك في اول سبع صفحات :smile02*
> 
> *خصوصاً العضو ال قال .... الراجل ابو رقبه طويله ده يبقي راجل قفا*
> *هههههههههههه*​




لازم يا امير تكمل وتقرا باقي الردود ردود عبود واحبوا يفطسوا من الضحك هههههههههههه
كل ما افتكرهم اضحك هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

بصوا عشان بتهيش كتير الفتره دي من المواضيع
كل ما ادخل رغم اني ملاك يا اوختي
وهاديه خالص ومش بعمل هيصه ولا بقلب الموضوع
ههههههههه





بس ايدي بتاكلني بقي
وفي مثل لازم يتكتب بقي

قالوا زمان ربنا لما جه يوزع الارزاق محدش عاجبه رزقه
والناس اتذمرت 

لكن لما وزع العقول كل واحد عجبه عقله وفكره

انتهي كدا خلاويص
اتهش بقي


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> لازم يا امير تكمل وتقرا باقي الردود ردود عبود واحبوا يفطسوا من الضحك هههههههههههه
> كل ما افتكرهم اضحك هههههههه



*ههههههه*
*بس انا كدة ال هبقي خسران*
*هقعد أوزع تقيمات ع الكل :smile02*
*طب أخش افطر وارجع*​


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الغريبه بجد ان محدش اخد باله من درس المحبه اللى اديته سبارووو للاخ صاحب الموضوع سورى صاحبة الموضوع
> رغم الشتيمه اللى اتوجهتلها الا انها قابلت الشتيمه بجد بكل محبه
> بتعلم كتيير من محبتك يا سبارووو *



بصي يا دونا هكلمك بصراحه البنت الي تسال سؤال زي دا من وجهه نظري ولا افرضه علي حد كل واحد حر
انها يا اما بنت صغيرة لا تتعدي 10 سنين  يا ما بنت او ولد عاوزين يشتغلونا
فلما تشتم المفروض مناخدش عليها 
ومنعملش عقلنا بعقلها 
ميرسي يا حبي علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يبقى اسكت احسنلك :nunu0000:*


*يعني لو مستكتش .... هتضربيني بالصواريخ :gy0000:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *بس انا كدة ال هبقي خسران*
> *هقعد أوزع تقيمات ع الكل :smile02*
> *طب أخش افطر وارجع*​




بص يا امير

انا تعبت في الرد علي الموضوع
واتهيش كتير منه :08:

عاوزه علي كل مشاركه تقييم بقي :smile02


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*يلهووووووووووووووى اسيبكم شويه اجى الاقيكوا بتهذروااا وبتضحكوا هنا كمااان
يعنى مفيش فايده فيكووا
 اهدوااااااا بقى علشان مارسلينووو ميزعلش اكتر ما هو زعلالالان
بت يا نيفووووو هش من هنا يعنى اغمض عينى افتحها الاقيكى طيرتى والا ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهووووووووووووووى اسيبكم شويه اجى الاقيكوا بتهذروااا وبتضحكوا هنا كمااان
> يعنى مفيش فايده فيكووا
> اهدوااااااا بقى علشان مارسلينووو ميزعلش اكتر ما هو زعلالالان
> بت يا نيفووووو هش من هنا يعنى اغمض عينى افتحها الاقيكى طيرتى والا ...*



يا جماعه مش عاوزين هزار خلاص كله يسكت بقي

سوري اي دون

والبت اللي اسمها نيفو دي تتهش احسنلها برده المنتدي خالص
مش كل شويه دونا تلف وراها وتهشها كدا
الله

تمام يا كبير طارت اهي

:smile02


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2012)

بعيدا عن كل ما ورد في الموضوع 
إنتو مش ملاحظين ياللي بتدافعوا عن الأخ قصدي الأخت هابي إنها وصفتنا بالوقحين والأغبياء،
هذا غير كلامها المهين والحاد في حق بعض الأعضاء إللي شاركوا في الموضوع 

بعدين لكل شخص عنده ضمير يقرأ الموضوع من الأول ويشوف مين إللي حول الموضوع لشخصنة وإهانات بحق الأخر ....

أراء الأعضاء المشاركين ومنهم أنا كانت فقط متعلقة بالموضوع ككل ولم يتعدوا على صاحبة الموضوع أو يشخصنوا بحقها
أما الأخت هابي حولت الموضوع لشخصنة وإهانات بحق الأعضاء وردة فعلها لا يوجد لها تبرير ..

إلا صحيح حد يقوللنا هي أو هو هابي أخ ولا أخت ؟؟؟
مرة بينادولها بصيغة الذكر ومرة بصيغة الأنثى ...
 
 وصدقوني الموضوع مش مستاهل حتى ياخد منه كل هالوقت والتبريرات 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

بص انا لسه نليم
بس ممكن اللى سقط من نظرك 
ندخله دور تانى


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بعيدا عن كل ما ورد في الموضوع
> إنتو مش ملاحظين ياللي بتدافعوا عن الأخ قصدي الأخت هابي إنها وصفتنا بالوقحين والأغبياء،
> هذا غير كلامها المهين والحاد في حق بعض الأعضاء إللي شاركوا في الموضوع
> 
> ...


بالمرة يا روز صح مسيحيه ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> بالمرة يا روز صح مسيحيه ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الدين لله يا سبارووو 
وإحنا مالنا :smile02


----------



## أنجيلا (17 فبراير 2012)

*يا لهووووووووي كل ده عشان الرقبة الطويلة :d*


----------



## girgis2 (17 فبراير 2012)

*مفيش حد يسقط من نظر حد ياجماعة
كلنا هنا أخوة

هو موقف حصل واستفدنا منه وخلاص

*​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *الغريبه بجد ان محدش اخد باله من درس المحبه اللى اديته سبارووو للاخ صاحب الموضوع سورى صاحبة الموضوع
> رغم الشتيمه اللى اتوجهتلها الا انها قابلت الشتيمه بجد بكل محبه
> بتعلم كتيير من محبتك يا سبارووو *


*
طيب يا دونا هي هتتعلم ازاي ودرس آيه اللي تستوعبه وهي في قمة الغضب ولم تأخذ لنفسها فرصة لكي حتى تعيد النظر في رد فعلها لأن الموضوع بتاعها قلب بحفلة ولم تنتهي

الغضب والخوف بيعطلوا المخ عن التفكير والاستيعاب

*​ 


sparrow قال:


> بصي يا دونا هكلمك بصراحه البنت الي تسال سؤال زي دا من وجهه نظري ولا افرضه علي حد كل واحد حر
> انها يا *اما بنت صغيرة لا تتعدي 10 سنين*  يا ما بنت او ولد عاوزين يشتغلونا
> فلما تشتم المفروض مناخدش عليها
> ومنعملش عقلنا بعقلها
> ميرسي يا حبي علي كلامك الجميل


*
طيب جميل انه في احتمال موجود برضة غير الاشتغالات أو واحد جاي يتريق علينا وخلاص ومشكوك في عضويته

ممكن تكون تفكيرها محدود وبالتالي هتغضب بسرعة ومش هتستوعب الهزار

وبالتالي يجب على الكبير احتواء الصغير والنزول لمستوى تفكيره وتوعيته بخطأ أفكاره

*​


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بعيدا عن كل ما ورد في الموضوع
> إنتو مش ملاحظين ياللي بتدافعوا عن الأخ قصدي الأخت هابي إنها وصفتنا بالوقحين والأغبياء،
> هذا غير كلامها المهين والحاد في حق بعض الأعضاء إللي شاركوا في الموضوع
> 
> ...







MeToo قال:


> هكذا حالنا في الحوارات ، نصل في الشخص لقمّة الإستفزاز ، وعندما يُستفز نستنتج أن الشخص: وحش ، ومش ‏محترم حالو ‏ وأننا قمّة المحبة والإنسانية ‏
> ‏
> ‏
> 
> من له أُذنان للسمع فليسمع ‏





وحتى لو كانت شاب ، لا يعني أن تستهزيء بها ...‏

يبدو يا روزيتا ، أنك هذه المرة فاتك أن تقفي مع المنطق ، المطلوب فقط أن تنظري للموضوع من زاوية وحدة: ‏البنت رافضة أسلوب المزح ومعتبريتوا استهزاء ، ومع ذلك استمر البعض في اتباع هذا الأسلوب، وعندما قالت ‏أغبياء ، سكتم لها ولم تجيبوها بنفس أسلوبها  ماذا تفسّري هذا الأمر؟

طبعاً بحسب مقياس ست الكل دونا: محبة ‏


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

*سمك لبن تمر هندى
احلى حاجه ان الجو بره تحفه 
برد ومطره وانا بموت فى الجو ده
محدش يعزم علينا بقى بكاسين 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*يا girgis2 محبة سباروو اللى بتكلم عنها كانت ف اول مشاركات واول تعامل بعد ما هابى شتمها يعنى كان قبل ما الموضوع يعمل مشاركات كتيره اساسا
ويا ريت بقى بجد يا جماعه الموضوع ميستاهلش كل ده ومش مانعنى عن غلق الموضوع الا غياب صاحبه *


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> وحتى لو كانت شاب ، لا يعني أن تستهزيء بها ...‏


أنا وين أستهزأت بكلامي إنها شب أو بنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
كله سؤال وسألته صار إستهزااااااء !!!!!!! 
هو إنتو مسكتوا بهالكلمة وخلص يعني 



> يبدو يا روزيتا ، أنك هذه المرة فاتك أن تقفي مع المنطق ،  المطلوب فقط أن تنظري للموضوع من زاوية وحدة: ‏البنت رافضة أسلوب المزح  ومعتبريتوا استهزاء ، ومع ذلك استمر البعض في اتباع هذا الأسلوب، وعندما  قالت ‏أغبياء ، سكتم لها ولم تجيبوها بنفس أسلوبها  ماذا تفسّري هذا الأمر؟
> 
> طبعاً بحسب مقياس ست الكل دونا: محبة ‏


بالعكس لم يفتني المنطق أبدا في هذه المرة ...
وأن يكون لك وجهة نظر مختلفة عني لا يعني أن أكون قد فقدت المنطق يا مي توو ...

أنا مش رح أعيد كلامي من الأول يا مي توو 
ردة فعلها لا يوجد لها تبريرات فهي من بدأت بالشتم والكلام الحاد والمهين وبعد كل إللي صار قالت "بجد تستحقوها" 
يعني لا زالت مصرة على قلة إحترامها للأعضاء 
مع إنه كل إللي صار لا يستحق أن تشتمنا وتهيننا بكلامها 
وصلت ؟؟
يا رب تكون وصلت
أنا زهقت من هالموضوع صراحة


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *سمك لبن تمر هندى
> احلى حاجه ان الجو بره تحفه
> برد ومطره وانا بموت فى الجو ده
> محدش يعزم علينا بقى بكاسين
> *



هعمل انا يا مينا شاي طبعا من غير سكر صح


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> هعمل انا يا مينا شاي طبعا من غير سكر صح


*
معلقه ونص ولو الشاى فى كاس يبقى نص معلقه كفايه السكر اللى موجود فى كل حته فى الجو :smile02*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> وحتى لو كانت شاب ، لا يعني أن تستهزيء بها ...‏
> 
> يبدو يا روزيتا ، أنك هذه المرة فاتك أن تقفي مع المنطق ، المطلوب فقط أن تنظري للموضوع من زاوية وحدة: ‏البنت رافضة أسلوب المزح ومعتبريتوا استهزاء ، ومع ذلك استمر البعض في اتباع هذا الأسلوب، وعندما قالت ‏أغبياء ، سكتم لها ولم تجيبوها بنفس أسلوبها  ماذا تفسّري هذا الأمر؟
> 
> طبعاً بحسب مقياس ست الكل دونا: محبة ‏




مي تو ياريت انت كمان تنظر للموضوع من وجهه نظر اخري
غير وجهه نظرك الوحيده اللي بتحاول تقعننا بيها


ولاننا مش دخلين حرب شتائم عشان نرد علي حد باسلوبه
غير انه مش طبعنا ولا اسلوبنا اصلا

لو كان هدفنا نوصل الموضوع زي ما انت فاكر
اننا نثير استفزازها عشان تشتمنا ونطلعها بنت او ولد مش محترمين او عشان نطردها 

تبقي غلطان


لاننا علي الاقل كنا ردينا من اول ما قالت لينا اننا واقحيين
ولا ايه رايك انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا زهقت من هالموضوع صراحة


وانا كمان زيك
عشان كدة هعمل شاي تشربي معانا لو تشربي قوليلي سكر اد ايه


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> وانا كمان زيك
> عشان كدة هعمل شاي تشربي معانا لو تشربي قوليلي سكر اد ايه


لو شاي أخضر بشرب أكيييييييييد 
وبحبه حلووووووووووو كتريلي سكر :smile02


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا وين أستهزأت بكلامي إنها شب أو بنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كله سؤال وسألته صار إستهزااااااء !!!!!!!
> هو إنتو مسكتوا بهالكلمة وخلص يعني
> 
> ...




:36_3_11:


----------



## grges monir (17 فبراير 2012)

وبعدين؟؟
عاوزين الخلاصة
مبحبش الرغى الكتير هههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> :36_3_11:


*كنت متوقع الرد ده تصدق :smile02:t25:*


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> معلقه ونص ولو الشاى فى كاس يبقى نص معلقه كفايه السكر اللى موجود فى كل حته فى الجو :smile02*





Rosetta قال:


> لو شاي أخضر بشرب أكيييييييييد
> وبحبه حلووووووووووو كتريلي سكر :smile02



اهو جاري التحضير وعيوني يا روزينا عندي شاي اخضر 
هعملهولك 
حد عاوز شاي تاني يا اعضاء


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كنت متوقع الرد ده تصدق :smile02:t25:*



يا فاهمني ‏


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> :36_3_11:


مرفوضة


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا girgis2 محبة سباروو اللى بتكلم عنها كانت ف اول مشاركات واول تعامل بعد ما هابى شتمها يعنى كان قبل ما الموضوع يعمل مشاركات كتيره اساسا
> ويا ريت بقى بجد يا جماعه الموضوع ميستاهلش كل ده ومش مانعنى عن غلق الموضوع الا غياب صاحبه *


مش انتى امبارح قولتى هتسيبيلنا موضوع :gy0000:


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> مرفوضة



متأخر رفضك

قيّمتيني ‏


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> متأخر رفضك
> 
> قيّمتيني ‏


تقييمي لا يعني إني قبلتها :smile02


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> تقييمي لا يعني إني قبلتها :smile02



لا تحاولي ستي ، كلمة الحق سبقت ‏


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

سوسو انا عاوزه

معلقه شاي تقيل ومعلقه سكر خفيفه


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*طيب علشان بس نحدد الكلام ونخلص
باجماع كل من شارك ف الموضوع التانى مكانش ف اى نيه سخريه أو استهزاء بصاحب الموضوع 
الامر ببساطه السؤال كان غريب ومع ذلك تمت الاجابه عليه من اكتر من عضو
وبعد ما الكلام اتطور لهزار ورغم وعد صاحب الموضوع انه ياخد الامر ببساطه الا انه بدأ ف الشتم وتوجيه الاهانات والكلام الجارح لاكتر من شخص وللحق ف اكتر من مشاركه كان يستحق الانذار بل والفصل وخصوصا بعد اهانة المسيحيين والمنتدى 
 ومع ذلك تم التعامل معاه بمحبه والجميع ارسل تقييمات واعتذارات ومتمش قبولها ودى حريه شخصيه
وان كانت رغبته انه محدش يتعامل معاه بعد كده مفيش مشكله والامر سهل وبسيط
ممكن بقى نعرف من صاحب الموضوع ده الاخ مارسلينو المطلوب ايه قبل ما نقفله بعد اذنه ؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

فيه سؤال نزل عن العيون هروح اتفرج


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

> ومع ذلك تم التعامل معاه *بمحبه* والجميع ارسل تقييمات واعتذارات ومتمش قبولها ودى حريه شخصيه




تسجيل اعتراض على هاي الكلمة ‏


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مش انتى امبارح قولتى هتسيبيلنا موضوع :gy0000:



*ايوون بس مش ده اكيد :act31::nunu0000:*


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> تسجيل اعتراض على هاي الكلمة ‏



مبتحبش المحبه ولا ايه


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> تسجيل اعتراض على هاي الكلمة ‏




*انت تسجل اعتراضك ع أى حاجه تحبها
واحنا كمان نقول اى حاجه احنا نحبها
ولان المحبه محدش يعرفها الا اللى يعرفنا كويس فالافضل انك متتهمش
كل اللى فى الموضوع انهم معندهمش محبه تجاه صاحب او صاحبة السوال الموقر اللى هيفيدنا فى الوصول للسماء *:smile02


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> تسجيل اعتراض على هاي الكلمة ‏



*هو لما حد يتهمك بالغباء وبالمسخره ويدعى عليك ووووو والكلام ده من اول مشاركات علشان متقولشى رد فعل والكلام ده
وتتقبل ده كله وتسامحه 
ميبقاش اسمه محبه!!
ع العموم هى وجهات نظر *


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انت تسجل اعتراضك ع أى حاجه تحبها
> واحنا كمان نقول اى حاجه احنا نحبها
> ولان المحبه محدش يعرفها الا اللى يعرفنا كويس فالافضل انك متتهمش
> كل اللى فى الموضوع انهم معندهمش محبه تجاه صاحب او صاحبة السوال الموقر اللى هيفيدنا فى الوصول للسماء *:smile02




المشكلة إنو اليوم السما غيوم وبرق ورعد ، أخاف لو طلعنا السماء تضربنا صاعقة رعدية ونروح فيها ‏


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايوون بس مش ده اكيد :act31::nunu0000:*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=204575
وانا موافق 
:smile02


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مبتحبش المحبه ولا ايه




*ايه*

ld:


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> المشكلة إنو اليوم السما غيوم وبرق ورعد ، أخاف لو طلعنا السماء تضربنا صاعقة رعدية ونروح فيها ‏



*لا وانت مكانك نوديك السما من غير لا برق ولا رعد ولا صواعق ولا اى حاجه
كاسين بس من الشاى اللى هتعمله سبارو ونروح اى حته
اى حد هو عاوزها *


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *ايه*
> 
> ld:


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


>




*أول مره اشوف بيضه من ايام سيدنا خشبه :new6:*


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


>


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أول مره اشوف بيضه من ايام سيدنا خشبه :new6:*


لا دى اجدد من كدة بكتير
بس من كتر اللى بتشوفه بقى ده حالها :smile02


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


>


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا وانت مكانك نوديك السما من غير لا برق ولا رعد ولا صواعق ولا اى حاجه
> كاسين بس من الشاى اللى هتعمله سبارو ونروح اى حته
> اى حد هو عاوزها *



يعني قصدك فش صواعق ولا رعود متل هيك؟


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يعني قصدك فش صواعق ولا رعود متل هيك؟



*فى السما فوق الجو رومانسى جدا
تحت بس اللى هتلاقى الكلام ده والله واعلم ld:*


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


>

















>


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فى السما فوق الجو رومانسى جدا
> تحت بس اللى هتلاقى الكلام ده والله واعلم ld:*




يعني الشاي مغشوش ويمكن نروح بالكازوز


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

*طب وصلتوا لأيه *

*الله يمسيك بالخير يا كريتيك .... مش كنت بلغت عن الجلب ده مصلحة البلدية وانتهينا ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (17 فبراير 2012)

عادى يا جماعة اى بيت عيلة بيبقى كله خناقات
عدوها


----------



## Critic (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *طب وصلتوا لأيه *​
> 
> 
> *الله يمسيك بالخير يا كريتيك .... مش كنت بلغت عن الجلب ده مصلحة البلدية وانتهينا ههههههههههه*​


هههههههههههه انا عارف انى السبب فى المشكلة دى


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> هههههههههههه انا عارف انى السبب فى المشكلة دى


*يبقي انت الطرف الثالث اكيد :nunu0000:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 فبراير 2012)

هيا الفكرة وصلت 
بس انا هقولك حاجة بسيطة ...انا فاهمة انى اى حد عندة طاقة ...بس حاول انك تسكت او تبعد عن المشكلة فى وقتها عشان يوم ما تتكلم اكيد هتحمل الغلط للى قدامك عشان كدا انت الصح ...وكدا انت حملتة كل الغلط وكمان اللى حواليك عمرة مهيجيب الغلط عليك ابداااااااااااااا.. اتمنى اكون وضحت لو بحاجة بسيطة ​


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

أنت بموضوعك دا عم تخالف وتتحدى تعاليم السيد المسيح لأنو هو له المجد قال :
" أحبوا أعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم " و " لا تقاوموا الشر "

كلامي صحيح كدا ولا أنا غلطانة ؟


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أنت بموضوعك دا عم تخالف وتتحدى تعاليم السيد المسيح لأنو هو له المجد قال :
> " أحبوا أعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم " و " لا تقاوموا الشر "
> 
> كلامي صحيح كدا ولا أنا غلطانة ؟


غلطانه برضه 
محدش جيه ناحيتك بشر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 فبراير 2012)

هى نظرية قديمة لكل فعل رد فعل مساوى له فى القوة ومضاد له فى الاتجاه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 فبراير 2012)

*معاك حق
وبيكون نفسي اقول دة ف مواقف كتير ، سواء ف حياتي ، او ع النت ، او حتى هنا ف الموقع

بس ف حالات كتير برضو بتكون انت متحمل مسؤولية ردود أفعالك ، وبالحق مش بالباطل
يعني مش عشان رأي الناس اجمع انك غلطان عشان غلطت ف فلان  ،،،،، بس لأن حالات كتير بيكون اللي قدامك صغير لدرجة ان اي رد فعل مينفعش قدامو !
*


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> غلطانه برضه
> محدش جيه ناحيتك بشر



إذا كنت حضرتك مبدكش ياني رد عليك , ليه حتى تقتبس كلامي؟
مين سمح لك أنك تقتبس كلامي ؟
أنا بتكلم مع الناس الباقيين , أنت مين دخلك ؟؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 فبراير 2012)

*انا كنت موجود في موضوع الرقبة الطويلة ..
و حاولت ان أكون جدّي بالرد ..
بصراحة الموضوع غريب و الاكثر غرابة هو أهتمام صاحبة الموضوع أهتمام غير طبيعي بمسألة الرقبة الطويلة ....
و طبعا هي تجاوزت على أحد الأعضاء و رددت عليها ...
و انا بصراحة أقول اللي يدق الباب يسمع جواب 
و لتُفهم ....  *


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *انا كنت موجود في موضوع الرقبة الطويلة ..
> و حاولت ان أكون جدّي بالرد ..
> بصراحة الموضوع غريب و الاكثر غرابة هو أهتمام صاحبة الموضوع أهتمام غير طبيعي بمسألة الرقبة الطويلة ....
> و طبعا هي تجاوزت على أحد الأعضاء و رددت عليها ...
> ...



لا تعليق
ربنا يشفي


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> لا تعليق
> ربنا يشفي


*
آمين ...
دة أنتي حالة مستعصية !! 
يا رب اشفي هذة البنت :94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*اتمنى بعد الانذارين تحاول يا هابى تحسن من اسلوبك لو كنت حريص ع عضويتك بالمنتدى*


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> لا تعليق
> ربنا يشفي



حبيبتي عيب نشتم بعض دي تعاليم المسيح زي ما انتي بتقولي

تقدري تعترضي علي رده  من غير ما تشتمي وتغلطي


----------



## girgis2 (17 فبراير 2012)

*
امممممم

الظاهر اني كنت غلطان

*​


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> حبيبتي عيب نشتم بعض دي تعاليم المسيح زي ما انتي بتقولي
> 
> تقدري تعترضي علي رده  من غير ما تشتمي وتغلطي



عندما أطلب من الرب الشفاء دي شتيمة بتكون ؟

فين أنا شتمت ؟ ممكن أعرف ؟ ولا إنذارات عالفاضي بدون دليل ؟؟

شتيمتي هي فين بقى ؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 فبراير 2012)

*صدقوني الموضوع ينتهي بأن يعتذر من أخطأ 
أتمنى ان يكون قصدي مفهوما  *


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اتمنى بعد الانذارين تحاول يا هابى تحسن من اسلوبك لو كنت حريص ع عضويتك بالمنتدى*


ميرسي ليكي على تعاملك العادل وعالإنذارات مخصوصا 
ربنا يبعت الخير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *انا كنت موجود في موضوع الرقبة الطويلة ..
> و حاولت ان أكون جدّي بالرد ..
> بصراحة الموضوع غريب و الاكثر غرابة هو أهتمام صاحبة الموضوع أهتمام غير طبيعي بمسألة الرقبة الطويلة ....
> و طبعا هي تجاوزت على أحد الأعضاء و رددت عليها ...
> ...




وهو اية اللي فتح الموضوع دة هنا يعني ؟
سبحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان الله بجددددددددددددددد


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2012)

أنا حاسة  حالي في ميدان التحرير :vava:


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> وهو اية اللي فتح الموضوع دة هنا يعني ؟
> سبحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان الله بجددددددددددددددد


شايف بقى ؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 فبراير 2012)

*



			عندما أطلب من الرب الشفاء دي شتيمة بتكون ؟

فين أنا شتمت ؟ ممكن أعرف ؟ ولا إنذارات عالفاضي بدون دليل ؟؟

شتيمتي هي فين بقى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لأن تلميحك كان واضحا جدا  ...
يا ريت تعتذري عن أخطائك بحق الجميع  *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 فبراير 2012)

*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:






وهو اية اللي فتح الموضوع دة هنا يعني ؟
سبحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان الله بجددددددددددددددد

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا أنا رأيت ان البعض تطّرق للموضوع ...
فذكرتة انا بدوري ...
آسف على أزعاج حضرتك  
*


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> لأن تلميحك كان واضحا جدا  ...
> يا ريت تعتذري عن أخطائك بحق الجميع  *



لا , لعلمك أنا ما بلمحش عشي لأني مش جبانة كبعض الناس , أنا بحكي كلمتي بشكل صريح وواضح , وما بلمحش خالص,
لكن يلي نيتو سيئة بيفهم الأمر بشكل خاطئ , ومثل ما بقول المثل : يلي في مسلة بتنخزو

يا ريت تعترف بخطأك بحقي لأنك رجل على ما أعتقد , صح ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> لا أنا رأيت ان البعض تطّرق للموضوع ...
> فذكرتة انا بدوري ...
> ...



بدورك ازاي يعني ؟
حضرتك عضو نشيط ولا عضو بيذكر الناس بالمشاكل  ؟؟

واساءة اية اللي عايز هابي يعتزرلك عليها ؟

قالك ربنا يشفي
قولت ربنا يشفي هذه البنت 

دة ع اساس ان منها اساءة
ومنك مش اساءة ؟؟


لا هو مش ازعاج
هو استغراب ع شوية استفزاز
وانا طالع عشان دمي بيفور بسرعة وممكن نعمل مشكلة
سلام


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> لا أنا رأيت ان البعض تطّرق للموضوع ...
> فذكرتة انا بدوري ...
> ...



غريبة , مع اني انا مشفتش حد تطرق للموضوع يلي اتحذف بتاع العنق !!
هو أنا عيوني مزوغلين ولا أنت اختلط عليك الأمر ؟
فين الحل بقى ؟:t7:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 فبراير 2012)

*



			لا , لعلمك أنا ما بلمحش عشي لأني مش جبانة كبعض الناس , أنا بحكي كلمتي بشكل صريح وواضح , وما بلمحش خالص,
لكن يلي نيتو سيئة بيفهم الأمر بشكل خاطئ , ومثل ما بقول المثل : يلي في مسلة بتنخزو

يا ريت تعترف بخطأك بحقي لأنك رجل على ما أعتقد , صح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندما تصفين الآخرين بالغباء و الوقاحة فأن هذا يعكس شخصك يا عزيزتي 
أنا لحد الآن لم أخطأ بحقك , أتمنى من الرب ان تنالي الهدوء و السلام بحياتك 
لأنك الظاهر , تعانين من ضغوط عصبية تنعكس على أسلوبك الفظ بالرد  
*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 فبراير 2012)

*انا مش فاهمة هابي بتحاول توصل لايه!!*
*مش هي نفسها اللي وصفت الاعضاء بالوقاحة لانهم استهزؤوا منها زي ما قالت ثم بتقول هنا انك مش لازم ترد ع اللي بيستفزك لان ده مش تعاليم المسيح!!*
*راحت فين تتعاليم المسيح لما قللتي ادبك ع الاعضاء وقلتي عنهم وقحين؟؟؟؟*
*وفوق ده معترضة على الموضوع اللي فتحه صاحبه بس عشان يدافع عنها!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*الاخ كيرلس الموضوع ده كان تعقيب ع الموضوع التانى
رغم ان الاخ هابى راح اشتكى الاخ مارسلينوو نفسه ف الشكاوى لفتحه الموضوع ده
الاخ هابى انذاراتك مستحقه واتمنى تحسن من اسلوبك 
اعتقد الان الموضوع ده مالهوش لزوم فيغلق افضل
يغلق
سلام ونعمه للجميع*


----------

